# Five Punctures in one wheel since Christmas



## currystomper (23 Feb 2012)

I have virtual no punctures last year until Xmas and since then I've had five:-

- one though the tread of the puncture proof tyre
- one though the side wall of the same tyre
- one from grit from a road side repair
- one blow out (inside of the new inner tube) - did I put the tyre on wrong??
- one big leak at the valve of an old inner tube (thought I'd try an old one to see if it changed my luck!!).

Done some big rides (for me) of 30 plus miles and thankfully didn't get punctures on them!!

...any other ways I can have a puncture?? 

Wish me luck folks!!

CS


----------



## Scoosh (23 Feb 2012)

Braking surface on rim rips off and shreds inner tube ? (yup, happened to me - though fortunately just after a 35kph descent  and when on the 10kph ascent )


----------



## gavroche (24 Feb 2012)

currystomper said:


> I have virtual no punctures last year until Xmas and since then I've had five:-
> 
> - one though the tread of the puncture proof tyre
> - one though the side wall of the same tyre
> ...


 ueh, do you have a car?


----------



## BSRU (24 Feb 2012)

currystomper said:


> - one though the tread of the puncture proof tyre


 
Would that be the famous Schwalbe M+?


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2012)

currystomper said:


> - one though the tread of the puncture proof tyre


As you've found out no air filled tube is p'ture proof maybe 'resistant' but not 'proof'


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Feb 2012)

> ...any other ways I can have a puncture??


 
You could descend under braking for about 2 miles and then hit a cattle grid. Not me but I've but seen it happen. It made quite a good bang and I've no idea how the rider kept it upright.


----------



## currystomper (24 Feb 2012)

Thanks - it seems that I still have a few varieties of puncture which I hope not too become aquanted with!! 

Re Car: I think I'll change over to one of my other four bike soon and stay away from this one until next winter ;-)

CS


----------



## jud (12 Mar 2012)

that's nothing just had five punctures in two days all in different places - ran out of spare tubes and had to call rescue service - wife and car.

got that fed up with first good weekend and having all these problems got back threw tyres and tubes away and ordered new kevlar tyres.

good to know others suffer though - the joys of cycling!!!!


----------



## currystomper (12 Mar 2012)

5 in one day!! Sorry Dude!!


----------



## jud (13 Mar 2012)

you win


----------



## currystomper (15 Mar 2012)

...sorry typo - I mean I'm sorry you had 5 punctures in one two days!!!


----------



## jud (17 Mar 2012)

Hopefully the last contribution to this thread

ordered new tyre last Saturday on 4 day delivery and it arrived Tuesday morning - bontrager 700 x 23C Kevlar.
dutifully squeezed the appropriate inner tube 700 x 25-32C (not surprising I have problems) in wheel and levered tyre on squeezing tube in with fingers.

as I have spent most of my life running or cycling - Charles Atlas my arms are not, so using a mini pump to get 8.5 bar of pressure was beyond me so I settled at 6 bar
which, with my strength, I could not press to the wheel rim so decided it would do.

The next thing was how brave to be as my better half had taken my recovery vehicle shopping so there was no way back once I ventured out but venture out I had to do.

Carefully going on to the road I listened for the hissing but I could not hear any so I soldiered on and now realise how the Flintstones must have felt as these tyres even under inflated are like riding on stone.

After a flat 35 mile test ride I arrived back home an hour later [maybe a bit of exaggeration on the time but i lost track listening for the hiss or full flown blow out] and to my joy the tyre is still fully inflated.

My original tyre still had a full tread but I can only assume that it still became too thin to propel thorns.

I can now get back on my Computer designing my timber frame dwellings knowing that I do not have to spend all weekend fixing punctures - oh joy of joy.

until the next time.


----------

